# Can't use FIVR features of Throttlestop



## roninspin (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello! Firstly, thank you for the great program!
I need some help. After I reinstalled Windows 10 on my laptop I found FIVR features not working for me. (so I can't change voltage offsets and turbo boost ratio limits). Also there is the title  "FIVR Control - locked" at the top of the FIVR control window.
P.S. all the drivers are updated.
P.P.S. This time I installed Windows 10 Enterprise ltsc instead of my usual Windows 10 Home. Might it be the reason?

I've found out. Thanks to this thread https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...p-undervolt-not-applying.264805/#post-4226500


----------

